# I have a question about resolution.



## spotanjo3 (Apr 8, 2007)

My anime is 256x192 and other anime is 256x171.

I want to increase 256x171 to 256x192 but I cannot because I tried and 171 wont go to 192. Is there a program can let me do that at the end ? Thanks.

EDIT: Sorry about my english.


----------



## blade85 (Apr 8, 2007)

is this a picture or is it some kind of a movie?

If it is a picture and you try to change it in photoshop, you cant, the height changes proportionatly according to the width

If it is a movie, then i have no idea, sorry


----------



## Kyoji (Apr 8, 2007)

QUOTE(blade85 @ Apr 8 2007 said:


> you cant, the height changes proportionatly according to the width


Wrong!
Just uncheck "constrain to proportions" when changing the size under the "Image size" dialogue


----------



## blade85 (Apr 8, 2007)

oh well lol -.-

Do that then, assuming you have photoshop


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 9, 2007)

171 is an odd size (they tend to be multiple of 4).

You have two options: add borders or normal resize (you could mix the options as well).

Resize poses a problem in that you will either end up with a stretched image or you can crop the image and resize (letterboxing).

You have many options, if you just want a on the fly version ffdshow has the option. If you want to reencode my favourite methods are avisynth: http://avisynth.org/ or virtual dub: http://www.virtualdub.org/ , for vdub hit video full processing mode. Then hit video -> filters -> add and choose resize, for upscaling I suggest lanczos3, for avisynth I also suggest lanczos or if find it sharpens too must go to bilinear or bicubic. I will make a demo script if you want as well.


----------

